# powdered mud shelf life



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Does powdered mud have a shelf life once the bag is opened?

Is all powdered mud hot mud?


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

as long as the bag is stored properly no it will last after opening put bag roled up and place in buckett with lid this will keep moisture out of the powder
no you can get powder topping that isnt fast set time deppending on access and makert


----------

